# Faux barn board look for wall



## manymopars (Sep 6, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone has ever painted a wall to look like barn boards? I've seen instruction on how to stain plywood to look like hardwood floors, but how could someone paint a barn red paint on the walls and have the "gaps" show between the boards? I'm considering this in my kitchen, but if it is too much work will just go with red on the bottom half of the walls and white on top. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

I saw this done on a home improvement show. They painted the wall black then put boards up using a small dowl for spacing for the boards they put up. This did not endup looking like barn wood to me.(this was their plan) Looked to new. I know this is not just painting and maybe someone else can give more input for you. Using the same concept as the hardwood the paint method might be able to work? It seems more like painting a mural though. practice first on some scrap drywall or even cardboard.


----------



## Stanlie (Dec 27, 2004)

This may be too late. But a while back I saw a segment on Room by Room on HGTV. They used faux log wall paper. I did a search under wallpaper +wood and found lots of patterns. Logs , wood planks, beadboard , etc. Wallpaper Connection has a nice 20 " wide wood plank for $16 for a double roll. 

I have done faux wood graining and it would be a lot of work to do that large of an area. But it can be done. Personally Id go with the wall paper or use real planks. There are people who sell barn siding.

Also check some of the import places for packing crates. They tend to be made from rougher wood.


----------



## manymopars (Sep 6, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thnaks for your ideas. I've seen wallpaper that looks like old white wood - but never the "log" look. I've decided just to go with a plain wall - I've chosen a red that is real close to a barn red. It looks nice with the blue cabinets. I am trimming the windows in a buttery cream. Well, at least it looks nice now - but only 1 wall is painted! I may change my mind with all 4 walls red!


----------

